# Multiple Approaches Paying Off



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Fishing Success in Multiple Venues
*
Variety in approach lately sums up the trips lately. We've been wade fishing; boat fishing; and working super shallow back country flats by bay and airboats. The big winds have dictated some or our approach and guests have requested some of the others. Wade fishing continues productive with Capt. James Cunningham reporting Trout to 22" pushing wakes ultra shallow shin deep. Capt. Chris Cady found solid Redfish holding in small back pocket lakes and semi-brackish waters. Capt. Braden Proctor; Capt. Trey Ross; and Capt. Justice Cunningham also reported solid action over mid-bay shell taking solid Trout to 21". Wade fishing has been the most relaxed approach and we'll certainly see more of it heading into warmer temperatures late month and heading into August.

*Flounder Gigging*

We're seeing the tides finally fall out and water levels dropping which is producing some aweseom shin deep Flounder Gigging.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us, so if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

